# Hunt Club Memberships



## raburton11@comcast.net (Mar 28, 2012)

700ac Deer & Turkey hunting club adult memberships available until June 1, 2012.  Talbot Co. 500.00 ea
R A Burton 727-415-0983/raburton11@comcast.net


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been in this club for 4 yrs. Great group of guys. We have about 18 members but not alot of hunters. Our camp is primative but generators are welcome. Our club consists of planted pines with hardwood bottoms, 5 creeks throughout property. White oak hunt club to our north boundry, roughedge to our west. give us a call. you can't beat 500 bucks!!!!


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 2, 2012)

adding pics as i find them so everyone can get an idea of the land.


----------



## talexander (Apr 2, 2012)

do you have hogs on the property?


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 4, 2012)

No Hogs!


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## talexander (Apr 8, 2012)

Can you take 3 members? Also what town is this close to i live in Newnan. Thanks


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 9, 2012)

we have room for 3. it is close to woodland and manchester.


----------



## talexander (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm looking at a spot this weekend i will let you know if im still interested. Thanks for replying back


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 11, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 13, 2012)

A few more pics


----------



## talexander (Apr 13, 2012)

when can i take a look at the property?


----------



## Stroker (Apr 16, 2012)

Where is the property located?


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 16, 2012)

property located on anderson rd in woodland


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## stovallhunter09 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, Any rabbits? how far from greenville?


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 26, 2012)

22.1 miles from greenville according to google. ive seen lots of rabitts on the roads. we dont have any rabbit hunters in the club. i hunt squirrl every once in a while.


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (May 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (May 5, 2012)

new box blind built last weekend on a food plot


----------



## bigfatboy (May 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (May 21, 2012)

only a couple spots left.


----------



## bigfatboy (May 25, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Jul 1, 2012)

could use a few more people


----------



## bigfatboy (Jul 16, 2012)

ttt


----------

